# Best Places to buy gear in NYC



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am coming to NYC over the weekend from Europe and would like to buy a new snowboarding jacket as well as a pair of ski boots. Which shops in Manhattan would you recommend in terms of a broad selection and low pricing?

.J


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

you won't get low pricing and aside from Paragon shops have pretty limited stock. If you want board and ski gear just hit up Paragon. It is a huge sporting goods store that sells everything, but they have a large selection of snow gear.
Blades Board and Skate
Paragon Sports
Homage (Brooklyn)


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> you won't get low pricing and aside from Paragon shops have pretty limited stock. If you want board and ski gear just hit up Paragon. It is a huge sporting goods store that sells everything, but they have a large selection of snow gear.
> Blades Board and Skate
> Paragon Sports
> Homage (Brooklyn)


How is Homage? Every time I call them looking for something specific they Never answer there phone so I never went. How is there selection?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> How is Homage? Every time I call them looking for something specific they Never answer there phone so I never went. How is there selection?


It is a small place so they are somewhat limited but they stock full line of Union, a good amount of Capita and Lib, a bit of Rome, and a bunch of Nike boots. Outerwear is a little limited.

They do have sales from time to time so you should get on their mailing list.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

*online*

I would go to Paragon to look at equipment and try on clothes, but I would then buy it online since Paragon pretty muchs charges full retail price.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> They do have sales from time to time so you should get on their mailing list.


I would if they would pick up there damn phone! lol Im going to just have to shoot over there next time im in BK, just didnt know if it was worth it, thanks.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

It may be a little far for you but check out Panda Sports in Brooklyn. They have a much larger selection than Hommage and the guys that work there are awesome. Not saying anything bad about the Hommage guys, they are great, but the selection is small when it comes to outerwear.


----------

